
Macho ‘brogrammer’ culture still nudging women out of tech - gadders
https://www.ft.com/content/5dd12c50-dd41-11e8-b173-ebef6ab1374a
======
omilu
"brogrammer" friction affects men as much as women. The underlying cause is
extroversion vs introversion rather then macho men vs sensitive women. Having
to deal with narccists and psychopaths in the workplace sucks. Framing this as
a man vs women issue is blatant example of sexism and stereotyping that
ignores the real problem which has nothing to do with sex or gender.

